# Legal shooting of albino deer angers Wisconsin residents



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

An out-of-town hunter broke an unspoken agreement by killing a rare white deer in Sauk County this week, angering residents who say the animals are so beautiful and rare that they need to be protected.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/11/2...r-angers-wisconsin-residents/?test=latestnews


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Big friggin deal...


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

guess they would be ****** at me to. i would do it while wearing a jared allen jersey


----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

Not being political: any state that went obama in 2012 must realize elections have consequences!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I would have shot it also even if I was in that area. One in the wild is cool but one on my wall is better.

When Chuck Norris was denied an Egg McMuffin at McDonald's because it was 10:35, he roundhouse kicked the store so hard it became a Wendy's.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Deer are not supposed to be white. White deer are ugly................ oke:


----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Deer are not supposed to be white. White deer are ugly


My granddaddy would have said: they are genetic misfits a product of inbreeding. Instead of protecting them there should be open season.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

How do people think deer die anyway? Of old age in a nice comfy bed with a bowl of hot soup in their belly, this deer would have been chased down by predators and ripped apart while its still alive due to its lack of cammo, the hunter gave him a much more humane send off.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

I was going to say Wisconson is one of the few states that does ban the killing of White deer, but then I read that it was legal because it was in a CWD area. I agree with Minnesota's views, they are a weaker genetic deer and should be targeted for the herd's benefit.


----------



## Arm67ando (Jun 17, 2013)

Deer are not supposed to be white. White deer are ugly


----------

